# K9 cops, tracking question



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

I was watching the show weds night and I noticed when one of the dogs was tracking someone he kept spinning in circles. Is this excitement? anxiety? both? Wondering if this makes him lose focus on his track and should the handler correct this or let the dog go on doing his job.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am moving this out of the Sport Section.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I didn't see the program, so I didn't get to see the dog. Did the dog find the guy at the end of the track. If not, did they come to a logical conclusion at the end of the track (got in a car, went in a house/building etc.) It would depend on: if it ain't broke, don't fix it mentality. It is more than likely excitement. A police working dog thrives on action or the potential for action. Through routine, a dog recognizes those situations where he is going to get to do something. The decision on whether or not the dog should be "corrected" would depend on whether or not it affects the dog's ability to conduct the track. I would imagine the handler and dog have been on many tracks, both training and actual. The handler knows if the dog is proficient. Sometimes, getting the job done isn't always pretty. It doesn't look anything like what people may see when watching a sport dog track.

DFrost


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Wasn't the dog only spinning AFTER he was done tracking. When the handler was talking to the other officers and the camera man. (I watched it but can't remember.)

I did look like total excitement. The dog wanted to "get moving" and that wasn't happening. And if I remember correctly, this dog did NOT find the guy, the other dog did. (They were working 2 dogs. One from each side of the perimeter(sp) tracking towards eachother.)


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes I believe the other dog found the suspect, i seem to remember the dog spinning before and i thought during (I could be wrong) Wondering if that affects the dog when working or if it actually helps drive the dog to perform better.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

My experience has been, it happens often when the dog just doesn't feel the handler is going fast enough. There are times when speed isn't the best tactical approach to a track. Again though, whether it's good or bad is dependant on the dog's proficiency.

DFrost


----------

